# Manchester Anarchist Bookfair



## belboid (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.radicalbookfair.org.uk/

Any cop then?  I dont think I'm doing anything else that day (goes to check tranmere fixtures....)


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 4, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> http://www.radicalbookfair.org.uk/
> 
> Any cop then?  I dont think I'm doing anything else that day (goes to check tranmere fixtures....)



Thanks for letting me know, I'll be going if I can!


----------



## Sorry. (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll be manning the _Freedom_ stall there. It's in The Basement, a leased social centre/cafe in the Northern Quarter.

Stalls as follows AK Press
Anarchist Federation Manchester and Oldham
Class War (tbc)
Corporate Watch
The Cunningham Amendment
Freedom (tbc)
Indymedia Manchester (tbc)
IWW
Northern Herald Books (tbc)
Prisoner Support
Solidarity Federation Manchester
Total Liberty
The Wombles 

No meeting because there isn't the space. I expect the (rather good) cafe will be serving as normal or something above normal. 

(I didn't go to the last one, but apparently the alt.freshers fair was  really packed)


----------



## In Bloom (Nov 28, 2005)

Hopefully will be able to come to this, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2005)

We're not playing on saturday for some reason, so I should be there! I have offered to sit on the IWW stall too at some point, so may well see youse there.


----------



## montevideo (Nov 28, 2005)

big fight in the pub next door. Meet 6pm. Special brew & soundsystem optional.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Nov 28, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> big fight in the pub next door. Meet 6pm. Special brew & soundsystem optional.



Shall I book the Police now just so that they aren't diverted to any other duties?


----------



## montevideo (Nov 28, 2005)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Shall I book the Police now just so that they aren't diverted to any other duties?



aye. Are city playing at home?


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Nov 28, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> aye. Are city playing at home?



Not sure it's just that I wouldn't want attica to authorise an armed insuurection up here on the same day.


----------



## montevideo (Nov 30, 2005)

you know you're tempted. I'll be eric cantona to your uwe rosler


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Dec 1, 2005)

I will always remember a pictute on the the back of the Daily morror with a City supporter on the pitch embrassing a City player after he scored. The supporter had his back to the camera and on his shirt was emblazaned "Uwe Rosler's grandad bombed Old Trafford"


----------



## articul8 (Dec 5, 2005)

what happened?  Do still the beans... I had a prior engagement


----------



## Fledgling (Dec 6, 2005)

I am very upset because I missed this as I thought it was on this coming Satuirday. The only consolation is going to come from going for a hike and finding Spanish civil war books elsewhere. I'm not happy AND I discovered I'd missed this on a Tuesday, the worst day of the week.


----------



## belboid (Dec 7, 2005)

People came, books were sold, seemed to go faily well all in all.

The IWW stall sold out of t-shirts and did okay on other materials. Met up with varous members of varying activity, which was good. All the stalls seemed to do okay.

So, succesful, if not setting the world on fire.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Dec 7, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> People came, books were sold, seemed to go faily well all in all.
> 
> The IWW stall sold out of t-shirts and did okay on other materials. Met up with varous members of varying activity, which was good. All the stalls seemed to do okay.
> 
> So, succesful, *if not setting the world on fire*.



Poster have been banned for less.


----------

